# Quartz Watch Tester?



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Does anyone have one of these or know

where to get one or similar in the UK?


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

Try Here

Mods if this is not allowed pleased delete.


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

Philz said:


> Try Here
> 
> Mods if this is not allowed pleased delete.


Hello.

I am not criticising your advice on the above tester BUT I bought the same thing earlier this year and am very disappointed with it.

while it will do some of what it says, On MY purchase the pulse test won't work nor will the continuity. So basically I bought a battery tester!! This is with the second unit the first was damaged on the plastic case and replaced by them. In my opinion it is not worth the money.

It may only be that I got a duff one but please beware.

Good luck


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Thanks for the responses guys. I had seen the one you

linked to Phil but I couldn't justify the price

to the 710.

The one I linked is available from t'bay in

Australia but I am a bit dubious of buying

outside of the UK.


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Does anyone have one of these or know
> 
> where to get one or similar in the UK?
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Jz9uoghk-9I


caught my interest also.Found this. 250592177943


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

The problem with buying from outside the Eu is the additional costs which make it so expensive for a cheap bit of kit.


----------

